# Calling LR gurus in Boston - any one got time for one-on-one tutorials?



## Braders (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi

I am in Boston for the next 7 weeks.

As much as i love the interactive nature of the forum, i really need some one on one tutorial time with a LR guru. 

Specifically, I am doing ok with the RAW development side of LR, but really struggle with the computational aspect of the software in general.

ie: presets, file locals, trashing preferences.

I really need to consolidate all the info in my head.

If anyone has a few hours spare, please contact me via private messages.

Much thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure there's a few knowledgable members in the Boston area, including southern New Hampshire.

If you get down towards Baltimore, Philly, DC, let me know.


----------



## Braders (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone in Boston?

Cheers Brad will take you up when i get to DC in October.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm about an hour North. I'd be happy to meet up with you somewhere.


----------

